# Fasted weight lifting



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey all!

I was just wondering whether fasted weight lifting is okay when your main goal is fat loss?

I'm currently doing my weight sessions (which are high reps using light weights as i cant afford to join a gym or buy any others yet) first thing in the morning before breakfast. I seem to get on fine doing this - loose lots of sweat, ache in all the right places after etc.

I have read on here that a lot of people say you should have at least 2 carb meals in you before doing a weight session but is this more for muscle building than for fat loss?

If no, would having a fruit juice drink before I work out be okay as I cant seem to eat that early? I do have a protein shake after for recovery etc.

Also, if you shouldnt lift weights without any food/carbs what do people do on Keto diets when carbs are a huge no-no?

I've been wondering about this stuff for a while so thought i'd finally ask.

Thanks guys..... and happy weekend!! LOL

xx


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

When you're in ketosis, weight training without carbs is fine because you've switched to fat for fuel.

If you're not in ketosis and you're weight training without carbs you'll probably end up losing a bit of muscle, and fat wont be used to fuel the work out, proteins will be broken down instead.

Fasted cardio is different because of the intensity and duration and lack of explosive energy needed, meaning fats can be used here to lose weight.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

So, if i was to gulp down a glass of prune juice before i start would that be better? Cos then i'd be using the carbs that are in it to fuel my workout?

xx


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Ideally complex carbs about an hour before your workout. Maybe give Keto a try and then you wont have to worry about this sort of thing, because I can see why eating complex carbs an hour before your workout will be a pain if you train 1st thing in the morning! But in answer to your question, the prune juice isn't ideal, but better than nothing I should think.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doing high reps or low reps should be with the heaviest weight you can lift for it i.e. no point in lifting for 20 reps when you could of easily pushed out 40 reps. What you eat today is what fuels you tomorrow runs true. I dont think anyone has hit a pb in the gym the day after a 3 month long cut by eating an excess of carbs in the morning before a workout. But saying that having a meal and waiting a couple of hours before workout might give your cns time to fire up properly.

Keto diets work by using fat as fuel and i wouldnt be surprised if atleast some of the protein ingested was being converted to glucose cos whether people like it or not carbs are responsible for alot of hormonal factors and if you cant get it from carbs it will get the glucose from somewhere else.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> Doing high reps or low reps should be with the heaviest weight you can lift for it i.e. no point in lifting for 20 reps when you could of easily pushed out 40 reps. *What you eat today is what fuels you tomorrow runs true.* I dont think anyone has hit a pb in the gym the day after a 3 month long cut by eating an excess of carbs in the morning before a workout. But saying that having a meal and waiting a couple of hours before workout might give your cns time to fire up properly.
> 
> Keto diets work by using fat as fuel and i wouldnt be surprised if atleast some of the protein ingested was being converted to glucose cos whether people like it or not carbs are responsible for alot of hormonal factors and if you cant get it from carbs it will get the glucose from somewhere else.


Okay, so what if I had a slightly bigger carb meal the night before (like a bowl of pasta etc), then have a prune juice when I wake, would that be better?

I know its not ideal but early morning before work is really the only time I have to train, and as i said before its more about burning fat than building muscle at the mo.

xx


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

If it's mainly about burning fat, you could retain muscle by weight training just once a week (if protein is kept high in the diet). Then use your early mornings to do cardio. This would mean diet is easier, and fat loss will occur quicker.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Peter V said:


> If it's mainly about burning fat, you could retain muscle by weight training just once a week (if protein is kept high in the diet). Then use your early mornings to do cardio. This would mean diet is easier, and fat loss will occur quicker.


Thanks Peter V.

I do fasted cardio for 5 days of the week and only do two weight sessions at the moment anyway and my diet is mainly protein and healthy fats. I try to keep Carbs to 100g or less a day, sometimes 0g if i've had a slip up on my diet and ordered a Dominos the night before!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Peter V said:


> When you're in ketosis, weight training without carbs is fine because you've switched to fat for fuel.
> 
> If you're not in ketosis and you're weight training without carbs you'll probably end up losing a bit of muscle, *and fat wont be used to fuel the work out, proteins will be broken down instead.*
> 
> ...


you sure??


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have only noticed a boost in stamina for cardio sessions having a carb up the day before but would it work if you were still in a calorie deficit i couldnt say.

But having a carb up can help ramp up your metabolism and help with fatloss but thats something like 5kg of potatoes or equivilent.


----------

